# liquid chlorophyll and breastfeeding



## Evelynmia'smom (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi...does anyone know if liquid chlorophyll is safe to take while nursing? Also, can my lo (14 months) drink it? I have been adding it to my smoothies to get some greens.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

How about some Nettle leaf infusion instead? Safe for all


----------

